# Best Plow for 97 Jeep TJ with 4 inch lift?



## tarzan (Jul 27, 2008)

Any recommendations? Also, would you use chains? 800' gravel driveway at 7800' elevation in Colorado Mountains. It snows a lot.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Snoway.......................


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

22 Series Sno-Way makes a great Jeep application.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11

Optional hydraulic down pressure system and wireless controls available. A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sno-way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a meyers on mine worked great! It was a 4 inch lifted tj with 35's


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

most people with jeeps use sno way or poly plows from what i can see on here


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

I recommend an old style Myers St-78 with Monarch Hy-Lo belt driven hydraulic pump assembly with 4 way valve. Or an old style western with electric hydraulic ram with cable control 

Yes, I plow with chains if the storm warrants it. Usually I would chain the fronts on some of my really steep driveways. That is where all the weight is, and then I back up the drives and plow down the hill.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i just posted a pic of one we did this week on a jeep it didndt have a lift kit you might check on it. that lift might be too tall


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=571851#post571851


----------

